# Look what I found on EBAY



## Jon (Feb 1, 2006)

Look what I found on EBAY.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001-Ford-E350-Diesel-Ambulance-Van-Ferno-stretcher-62k_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63735QQitemZ4609430933QQrdZ1

This is Odd...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 1, 2006)

It almost looks like a government vehicle (FBI, CIA).


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 1, 2006)

They market them to industrial first aid teams. 

This auction has been listed for 3 months, it never meets the high bid. Once it got up to $25,000.00 by a -2 bidder. And the reserve was still not met.

It looks like a used POS to me, and that orange crap is tacky. The van itself probably wouldn't net 18-5 on a used car lot, I just don't see the value.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodge-Ram-Van-1500-Great-For-Tailgating-Football-Baseball-Racing_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6195QQitemZ4609485482QQrdZ1


Here's one for ya baby medic.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2006)

What the HECK??? a Long Distance rig that they forgot about, or a funny idea that should get trashed?


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Near-New-2004-Ford-E350-turbo-diesel-Ambulance_W0QQitemZ4609504107QQcategoryZ63735QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So... what not-quite bankrupt Ambulance Company "stopped making payments" on this rig?

I betcha it is the same one that is charging the federal goverment an arm and both legs for relief efforts on the Gulf Coast.... What ambulance Company nearby Louisana had 650 ambulances sitting around because they'ed bailed on many of their contracts???

First one to PM me the correct answer gets a special prize!!!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paramedic-Ambulance-Emt-trauma-kits-SP02-Defib-BP_W0QQitemZ7587122271QQcategoryZ31461QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is one for you, Whacker.

And I can't find the one I REALLY liked from yesterday. It was an Ambulance, Recently DOH inspected in PA, "Fully Equipped and stocked ALS unit" W/ LifePak 12.

I wondered if that meant it came with Narcs.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

That's an invalid item. But I did see it a few days ago.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a friend who thinks it would be cool to have an ambulance for long distance transports, but it would be a semi. He says there could be a nice comfy bed for the patient, and a sleeping bed for an extra crewman. A restroom and a small kitchen. I also thought this was a nifty idea, but then I thought of a few concerns...
You cant drive a semi code 3.
if the load shifts, ahhh, you're the load!


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 3, 2006)

Also, the ride would be _extremely_ uncomfortable.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 3, 2006)

The best one I saw (and still kick myself for not bidding on) was an old Chevy Nomad ambulance a couple of years ago. Red paint, single red gumball and crosses etched into the rear side windows. I've always loved the Nomad, and this one was bee-u-ti-ful.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 4, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Also, the ride would be _extremely_ uncomfortable.


 
Get a caddy. Rides like a cloud. The Criterion's have more room, more like a modern van.


----------

